# Movies go a little too far these days showing exposed women



## summerlily72 (Oct 8, 2017)

I have an issue when excessive female nudity in movies that are placed only to pleasure men. An occasional breast doesn't bother me if it adds to the story.?

My problem is that movies show the "privates" of a women. No story needs that. I recently watched a movie with my husband and it showed a very attractive, fit nude women, smiling seductively clearly trying to arouse men. It soomed to her "bottoms" showed trimmed hair and almost lips.?

The scene was pointless and unexpected. It is immoral to film this trash and showed it to kids and men.?
I feel bad for the girls who are paid to be broadcast to kids and men everywere. ?This content should not be shown in family entertainment where viewers did not sign up to see that.
My issue is that is disrespectful of women to show exposed women purley to shock the audience. ?While some scenes are acceptable, most are not.

Thoughts? Experiences with this with bf or husband?


----------



## GatorXP (Oct 1, 2017)

I feel that far to many movies are showing men's junk that I don't need to see. Although I don't feel bad for the male actors who get their junk pimped out across the world. I also know when I sign up to watch a movie of a certain rating I'm agreeing to witness things I may not prefer but that doesn't mean The director doesn't have the right to place them in the movie or that it's wrong just because I don't prefer it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Exact same thing posted on enotalone forum. But the locked it for review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Movies are entertainment and many people enjoy seeing beautiful semi-nude (or completely nude) people. Movie ratings give a good indication of when that is likely to happen so you can avoid those movies.

I don't like unnecessary nudity in a movie (though I don't object to it), but I think some nudity and showing some intimate contact is nice in a movie with a romantic sub-plot. 

I do think nudity should be more balanced between men and women in movies.


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

Nealry all Hollywood movies have the sex scene and if the lead character is male the romantic interest who "without whom he was nothing" even if the film is fact based and the guy was gay, a massive cheater or celibate all his life. And of course the token black person who gets killed. The female lead character is always "strong and doesn't need a man" and there are always 2 guys, one who is "exciting" that she goes with the whole film and then "settles down" with the nice but dull guy. So if I get to see a nice ass or a flash of boob (probably not even belonging to the actress but a body double) then yeah at least it momentarily distracts from the boredom and predictability. 

More and more though it's some guy's junk or ass. Also do American women really wear bras in bed????


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

There are plenty of women who like looking at that too. Not sure why you think it's only there to please men.


----------



## David51 (Sep 12, 2017)

I'd much rather see a naked body than a bloody one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It is retarded.

People are pathetic.

If you want to watch porn, watch it.

Warped people want to shove porn in everywhere gratuitously.

I watched the new BladeRunner movie last night and was seriously disappointed.

It had ridiculous, gratuitous nudity.

Low brow $#!t in an otherwise intriguing sci-fi plot.

Like I said, watch porn if you want but a lot of us don't need it or want it shoved in our faces.

I never had trouble getting a real woman naked before marriage and my wife is more than happy to get naked for me still after 26 years.

Hollywood is filled with weak, pathetic men.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

David51 said:


> I'd much rather see a naked body than a bloody one.


Watch the 'Spartacus, Blood and sand' Series.

Loads of both. Sometimes at the same time!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> Hollywood is filled with weak, pathetic men.


Hollywood, like any industry, is full of people trying to make a buck. They make what they think will sell. Our society in general has too many weak, pathetic men.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

DayOne said:


> Watch the 'Spartacus, Blood and sand' Series.
> 
> 
> 
> Loads of both. Sometimes at the same time!




That series is cray cray. In a good way. Everyone kills everyone right after they have kinky sex. Hahaaaa!

Too bad the original Spartacus died (IRL) after the first season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Elizabeth001 said:


> That series is cray cray. In a good way. Everyone kills everyone right after they have kinky sex. Hahaaaa!
> 
> Too bad the original Spartacus died (IRL) after the first season


Makes Game of Thrones look like Sesame Street! :grin2:


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

It sure does! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

DayOne said:


> Makes Game of Thrones look like Sesame Street! :grin2:


GoT has turned into Sesame Street already...


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

summerlily72 said:


> . An occasional breast doesn't bother me if it adds to the story.?



If there is a movie out there where an occasional breast would add meaningfully to the story then I am pretty sure a bit of ass would provide the very much needed twist to finish off the plot.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Hollywood, like any industry, is full of people trying to make a buck. They make what they think will sell. Our society in general has too many weak, pathetic men.


I definitely agree but Hollywood goes above and beyond to push a warped agenda. The industry there has pushed movies that research has shown to be far less profitable because they are warped.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

john117 said:


> GoT has turned into Sesame Street already...




It got SUPER predictable after HBO took over the writing. Was not impressed with the finale. I was like well...duh. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> I definitely agree but Hollywood goes above and beyond to push a warped agenda. The industry there has pushed movies that research has shown to be far less profitable because they are warped.


Also true. You won't find me defending Hollywood any time soon.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> It got SUPER predictable after HBO took over the writing. Was not impressed with the finale. I was like well...duh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://knowyourmeme.com/videos/112466-sesame-street

Hollywood should show a lot more skin... A lot more. Compared to Italian TV it's lame.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Only in America, where a woman's breast is a no-no but you can kill 50 people in a hour episode.

I personally think the nudity and sex scenes help to flesh out the characters (pun intended) and advance the story. Sex is a natural part of life, to deny that is to deny reality. I also feel we do way to much to shield the innocent eyes of our children, especially in the age we live in. Much like alcohol we hide it from them until they are "adults" and then expect them to act responsibly.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

john117 said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/videos/112466-sesame-street
> 
> Hollywood should show a lot more skin... A lot more. Compared to Italian TV it's lame.




OMG! Bwaahaaa! Love it!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Ynot said:


> Only in America, where a woman's breast is a no-no but you can kill 50 people in a hour episode.
> 
> I personally think the nudity and sex scenes help to flesh out the characters (pun intended) and advance the story. Sex is a natural part of life, to deny that is to deny reality. I also feel we do way to much to shield the innocent eyes of our children, especially in the age we live in. Much like alcohol we hide it from them until they are "adults" and then expect them to act responsibly.


My parents never censored what I watched, read, or listened to. We talked if I had questions or saw something that worried me. I did the same with my kids. No one in my family has ever expressed any issues with profanity, nudity, sex scenes or violent scenes in movies or on TV. Honestly, we barely notice.

I don't at all understand being upset over the naked human body or common human behaviors ( sex and violence) being depicted in films or on TV shows. There's a rating system and viewer warnings for those that disapprove.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> My parents never censored what I watched, read, or listened to. We talked if I had questions or saw something that worried me. I did the same with my kids. No one in my family has ever expressed any issues with profanity, nudity, sex scenes or violent scenes in movies or on TV. Honestly, we barely notice.
> 
> I don't at all understand being upset over the naked human body or common human behaviors ( sex and violence) being depicted in films or on TV shows. There's a rating system and viewer warnings for those that disapprove.


I'm not upset about it. I believe people are pathetic who gratuitously push nudity into movies. I think it is pathetic to try and boost the sales of a movie because writers are too stupid, or investors with too much creative control, to write intelligent plots.

BladeRunner is fantastic Sci-Fi. The sequel has it's moments but it is seriously spoiled by some straight up porn scenes and much gratuitous nudity.

BTW. Nudity and sex are generally private. Anyone having sex in front of their children is deranged. 

Exhibitionism is a kink but not for most.

The issue for me is porn, soft or hard, as well as nudity are being shoved into everything and I really don't want to see their stupid naked asses anyway.

If I want naked, my wife will always do.

Anyone with the desire can get far more out of straight up porn anyway.

There is an extremely warped and arrogant assumption on the part of many in Hollywood that shoving a prostitutes naked ass in my face is good for me? 

They need to shake what they are selling off the screen but I guess too many are too chicken $#!t to just watch porn or get a real woman.

I'm mostly annoyed by the pathetic people involved with this agenda. It is absolutely a consumers market.

Anything you want is easily obtained. I am disappointed that there are more and more gratuitous, unwanted nude prostitutes being shoved where they are not wanted.

I am also not the least impressed with any actor/actress that takes it off for money. Low brow $#!t and I could easily get better from porn.

There is a difference between those that promote sexual ignorance and those that promote dignity.

Just because I don't want to see some bimbo's stupid ass wiggling on a screen doesn't mean I'm upset about nudity and sex in context.

It just means I don't want her trying to push what she is selling on me.

I think it would be funny if movies promoted who's ass you were buying a look at.:grin2:

I didn't do my usual research about the new BladeRunner. I guess I just expected a higher level of product. Lesson learned.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I'm not upset about it. I believe people are pathetic who gratuitously push nudity into movies. I think it is pathetic to try and boost the sales of a movie because writers are too stupid, or investors with too much creative control, to write intelligent plots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude...have some chocolate. Or an Ativan. Dang. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Dude...have some chocolate. Or an Ativan. Dang.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vented a bit there? I sure did! Chocolate it is!:wink2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

David51 said:


> I'd much rather see a naked body than a bloody one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am a Martian.
Spent forty years in the Army.
Saw many bloody bodies in Vietnam. Loaded many in helos.

I love blood and guts but it does make me feel uneasy. The flashback thing.

I am OK with just a bit of nudity. 
Being part of the scene....not the whole scene.

Many inexperienced women like to see handsome men naked. A curiosity thing, I guess?


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I totally agree. There have been so many movies that would have been just fine without the sensuous nudity or sex scenes. Titanic, Braveheart and Schindler's List, just to name a few.

Schindler's List needed the nude scene where they were being "selected" and that was not inappropriate at all given the context. However the sex scenes could have been left out, and the story not affected.

Funny story. Since I homeschool, we watch historical movies. 10 years ago, when they were younger, I and my children were watching Braveheart, and I timed it just right so we could take a break at lunch time. While they were eating, I fast forwarded it through the nude scene.

When lunch was over, they went back to watch it, but I didn't go in until I washed up the dishes. When I went joined them, I was promptly informed by one of my daughters that something went wrong the VCR and it must have kept going while they were having lunch, so my son rewinded it to see what they missed!!

I wasn't upset that they saw breasts (the three older children had seen mine, I'm sure, since I nursed them all in front of their older siblings. I covered up, but I'm sure there was an accident here and there since they were all nursed until they were two.)

I was upset that it was a sensuous scene. I believe sexuality is great, but should be kept in the bedroom, between the two lovers, and not on a tv screen for all to see.

Another funny story: Also 10 years ago when my children were younger, I was told that Netflix had a lot of good historical fiction movies. I saw one on Rome and ordered it. I didn't preview it, but just popped it in for us to watch. Within the first 10 minutes, there was a full nude scene of a woman bouncing up and down having sex with a man, with people standing around fanning them. I couldn't jump up fast enough to turn it off. I promptly cancelled my Netflix membership.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Araucaria said:


> I was told that Netflix had a lot of good historical fiction movies. I saw one on Rome and ordered it. I didn't preview it, but just popped it in for us to watch. Within the first 10 minutes, there was a full nude scene of a woman bouncing up and down having sex with a man, with people standing around fanning them.


You don't happen to recall the name of the show, by chance? 



Asking for a friend.... :wink2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

The netflix series "Rome". Actually a quite good show - but with a lot of nudity. 

Spartacus was also a good series, but a ridiculous amount of nudity - mostly directed at a gay male audience, so they didn't make it for me....




DayOne said:


> You don't happen to recall the name of the show, by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Asking for a friend.... :wink2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Modern steaming services like Netflix are NOT like daytime TV. Rome was most definitely not child-appropriate. Lets not even talk about Spartacus. 

Black Mirror, Game of Thrones, Westworld - all excellent series, but completely inappropriate for children. 


I like erotic scenes in movies when they fit with the plot / atmosphere. To me sex is an integral part of romance. I've sometimes wondered if my wife was "trained" by the romance movies of her childhood where the couple would kiss, then the scene would fade to black - that seems to be her idea of romance. (no sex involved). 




Araucaria said:


> I totally agree. There have been so many movies that would have been just fine without the sensuous nudity or sex scenes. Titanic, Braveheart and Schindler's List, just to name a few.
> 
> Schindler's List needed the nude scene where they were being "selected" and that was not inappropriate at all given the context. However the sex scenes could have been left out, and the story not affected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

DayOne said:


> You don't happen to recall the name of the show, by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Asking for a friend.... :wink2:


It was called "Rome." It was made by HBO. At the time, I knew nothing about HBO, I thought they were like PBS! Now I know the difference.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

summerlily72 said:


> I have an issue when excessive female nudity in movies that are placed only to pleasure men. An occasional breast doesn't bother me if it adds to the story.?
> 
> My problem is that movies show the "privates" of a women. No story needs that. I recently watched a movie with my husband and it showed a very attractive, fit nude women, smiling seductively clearly trying to arouse men. It soomed to her "bottoms" showed trimmed hair and almost lips.?
> 
> ...


The job of movie and HBO series producers is to give the consumer what they want.

Consumers of movies and HBO apparently want gratuitous female nudity (I know I do).

As for male vs female nudity, all men and many women appreciate female nudity. No men and only some women appreciate male nudity.

My wife enjoys looking at a beautiful woman nude. I don't enjoy looking at a handsome man nude. When and if that changes, movies will change as well. 

Not that all female nudity is appreciated; I could have done without the title scene in 'Nocturnal Animals'.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Personally I enjoy a little female nudity in a show, but I am just a entitled man, as my wife would say. For those complaining about not seeing enough male junk, just watch HBO's "The Deuce". Plenty of nudity, male and female. 

My only gripe is that I wish they had a warning for the type of sex I will be subjected to viewing (Not just "nudity" or "Sexual situations"). Whether is be a label like "Hetro sex" or "LBGQT sex" or something along the line. I try to be open minded, but watching a couple of gay guys sucking each other off doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Titles can be misleading too. After watching Debbie Does Dallas for the 3rd time, I still can't say that my knowledge of Dallas has increased all that much.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Steve1000 said:


> Titles can be misleading too. After watching Debbie Does Dallas for the 3rd time, I still can't say that my knowledge of Dallas has increased all that much.


After watching Debbie Does Dallas, I thought I'd just watched a documentary about wookies.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

When it enhances the story I am 100% in favor of it. If anyone watched Outlander, there is a scene where Jamie has been in a prison dungeon for several weeks chained to a post. Black Jack Randall decides he just has to have sex with him (yes homosexuality - gasp!). Then they show the act. It absolutely speaks to the character of Black Jack and enhances ones understanding of how it affected Jamie later.
Rome was a great series. The sex that took part in it was for the most part a part of the story. Believe it or not people actually had sex back in those times and their society was much more obliging and tolerant of it than our is. Today we like to pretend this stuff never happens. As I said we hide from children and then just expect them to magically be responsible when they do get exposed to it.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Ynot said:


> When it enhances the story I am 100% in favor of it. If anyone watched Outlander, there is a scene where Jamie has been in a prison dungeon for several weeks chained to a post. Black Jack Randall decides he just has to have sex with him (yes homosexuality - gasp!). Then they show the act. It absolutely speaks to the character of Black Jack and enhances ones understanding of how it affected Jamie later.
> 
> Rome was a great series. The sex that took part in it was for the most part a part of the story. Believe it or not people actually had sex back in those times and their society was much more obliging and tolerant of it than our is. Today we like to pretend this stuff never happens. As I said we hide from children and then just expect them to magically be responsible when they do get exposed to it.




OMG...did you watch Outlander last night?!?!??? Soooo good!! I think the finale is next weekend. I’ll be so sad to see it go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> After watching Debbie Does Dallas, I thought I'd just watched a documentary about wookies.


Yep, even the Wookies felt that she could sure use a shave.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

It's not just the movies. But also the shows on cable.

My husband and I really liked "Girls", written, directed, produced and starred in by Lena Dunham. Talk about gratuitous nudity of her in particular. I think she was trying to make a point, that is, that even fat girls get hot guys. Of course, she's writing the script.

Each time, she disveiled herself my husband would cry out a distinct "ewwwwww!"


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Elizabeth001 said:


> OMG...did you watch Outlander last night?!?!??? Soooo good!! I think the finale is next weekend. I’ll be so sad to see it go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't tell me! I haven't seen this season yet. But let me guess, her and Jamie fall thru some rocks and end up in a Lowes?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> It's not just the movies. But also the shows on cable.
> 
> My husband and I really liked "Girls", written, directed, produced and starred in by Lena Dunham. Talk about gratuitous nudity of her in particular. I think she was trying to make a point, that is, that even fat girls get hot guys. Of course, she's writing the script.
> 
> Each time, she disveiled herself my husband would cry out a distinct "ewwwwww!"


Physically speaking, Lena Dunham is an average American woman, not fat but not in shape. Does he believe only pretty/fit/young women are having sex IRL? Should on screen nudity be limited to pretty/fit/young women?



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LaReine (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't find being naked shameful.

But I do not understand movies that have random nude scenes for no reason- male and female.
If the characters are having sex or in bed or going for a shower, then yes nudity is fine. But just because the actor is willing? Nah...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Ynot said:


> Don't tell me! I haven't seen this season yet. But let me guess, her and Jamie fall thru some rocks and end up in a Lowes?




I think so...pretty much! Tee hee hee!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

NextTimeAround said:


> It's not just the movies. But also the shows on cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’ll have to agree with this. It was WAY overboard. If I must see a naked chick on my show, please make her halfway attractive. I have a mirror if I want to see a naked fat chick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaReine (Aug 14, 2017)

Buddy400 said:


> No men and only some women appreciate male nudity.



No men? None at all? I also reckon more than "some" women.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

LaReine said:


> No men? None at all? I also reckon more than "some" women.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll amend that to "no straight men". If any straight men out there like seeing penises, please speak up and let me know I'm wrong.

As for women liking to watch nude men; I'm sure many like to see well build men, but I don't know that flaccid penises in particular do much for them (I don't recall Playgirl doing much business). Erections may be a bit different but that doesn't seem to be allowed yet. Other than a couple of women here on TAM, I don't think most women welcome **** pics. The internet is mostly full of women laughing at them.

I could be wrong.


----------



## LaReine (Aug 14, 2017)

Buddy400 said:


> I'll amend that to "no straight men". If any straight men out there like seeing penises, please speak up and let me know I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My husband is straight and appreciates male nudity. Usually in a "hey I wish I looked like that" way but still. It doesn't arouse him or anything but that doesn't mean he doesn't appreciate it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I agree with what you said about more female nudity than male but is the fault of citizens who complain about showing penises in movies. We will allow the most gruesome violence in movies but an erect penis is apparently much worse and banned. I prefer movies to reflect real life. I do not know about your life but mine is filled with a lot of sex. To me that is real life. Having sex and then being naked afterwards rather than holding the sheets up to cover your breasts. 

So rather get rid of the naked ladies which men do like because we are much more stimulated visually than women, show more of the guys to balance it out like it is in real life. However, many women like my wife, are not turned on by seeing penises on the TV or movie screen, so you cannot please everybody. I suggest that people just do not see those movies which they find objectionable. No one is forcing anyone to watch anything. I rather see all of that gratuitous violence removed first. Nudity is not harmful, becoming inured to violence is.

One thing I learned from nude beaches is that after a while you do not get sexually stimulated by simply looking at naked women. When you hide things, that is when guys want to see what you are hiding. In many countries, naked breasts are not considered sexual organs because they are not. They have no more to do with impregnating a girl do lips or noses. In the old days guys would get erections by seeing a bare ankle. That is because women covered up from head to toe. Let's show more nudity, not less. Less violence, not more.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

More hot, naked men in the movies please.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MrsHolland said:


> More hot, naked men in the movies please.


Yes ma'am!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Yes ma'am!


they're not naked but is all good.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

LaReine said:


> My husband is straight and appreciates male nudity. Usually in a "hey I wish I looked like that" way but still. It doesn't arouse him or anything but that doesn't mean he doesn't appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


then watch Insecure on HBO. You see a lot of buff men's butts on that show since it is a drama about 20something dating.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Lila said:


> Physically speaking, Lena Dunham is an average American woman, not fat but not in shape. *Does he believe only pretty/fit/young women are having sex IRL?* Should on screen nudity be limited to pretty/fit/young women?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't think so since his "special" friend was overweight and, he told me, before he met me, that they had had sex a couple of times.

Still, we both agree that many of Lena's nude scenes were gratuitous to the plot.

***Should on screen nudity be limited to pretty/fit/young women?***

I think on screen nudity should be limited to people who are reasonably fit / at any age/ any sex / and reasonably attractive. Unless something in the plot requires otherwise. Remember we watch TV and films and read books for escape and aspirational purposes. 

Even though I could stand to lose 10 pounds in order to get under the proper BMI phase, I am not interested in lauding overweight and obese shapes in an effort to normalize them.

Being back in the US now, even though we live in a very yuppie suburb (sidewalks and all), I am still amazed at some of the human forms I encounter as I go about my day. It's just not healthy. And when those sizes become the new normal, imagine what that's going to do for space requirements everywhere we go and healthcare requirements.

I really don't understand why we should be presenting to 20somethings -- a time in life when the metabolism is running full steam and controlling one's weight is at its easiest -- that it's ok to be fat. Of all of life's milestones that will affect one's weight, for the most part, they affect it on only one direction and that is up. If you are already overweight in your 20s, what hope is there?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> Even though I could stand to lose 10 pounds in order to get under the proper BMI phase, *I am not interested in lauding overweight and obese shapes in an effort to normalize them.*


There's a huge middle ground between fit and overweight/obese. What about all 'average'? Lena Dunham is just an average pear shaped American woman. There are many like her ou there. They have normal BMI's on a flabby or cellulite riddled body. 



NextTimeAround said:


> Being back in the US now, even though we live in a very yuppie suburb (sidewalks and all), I am still amazed at some of the human forms I encounter as I go about my day. It's just not healthy. And when those sizes become the new normal, imagine what that's going to do for space requirements everywhere we go and health requirements.
> 
> I really don't understand why we should be presenting to 20somethings -- a time in life when the metabolism is running full steam and controlling one's weight is at its easiest -- that it's ok to be fat. Of all of life's milestones that will affect one's weight, for the most part, they affect it on only one direction and that is up. If you are already overweight in your 20s, what hope is there?


I agree that we should be encouraging young people to be healthy but the issue is not binary.

Most people I know are within the healthy weight range for their height but still not physically comparable to the hot bodies we see on the media. A lot of these same men and women suffer from body issues because they don't look like the standard set by tv actors and magazine models....and they never will. I think a show like Girls is awesome because it stars 'average' people. It makes everything more real, well a lot more real than any of the reality tv shows out there. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

> There's a huge middle ground between fit and overweight/obese. What about all 'average'? Lena Dunham is just an average pear shaped American woman. There are many like her ou there. They have normal BMI's on a flabby or cellulite riddled body.


The average keeps getting bigger every year. So I don't think keeping the average as a goal is a good idea.

Lena Dunham has an apple shape. Big stomach, small hips. (that's what she gets for putting her body on display) That body type is most susceptible to Diabetes Type 2 when carrying excess weight.

The body least susceptible for diabetes type 2 is the one with big hips even though mainstream society would sooner call a heavy hipped woman "fat."



> I think a show like Girls is awesome because it stars 'average' people. It makes everything more real, well a lot more real than any of the reality tv shows out there.


The other main characters are in shape. Allison Williams? you would call her overweight?

And also, it's not a reality show. Lena Dunham does write the script for it. Let's at least give Lena credit for what's inside.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> The average keeps getting bigger every year. So I don't think keeping the average as a goal is a good idea.


Average as in their BMI is within the normal range of a scale that hasn't changed in over 100 years.



NextTimeAround said:


> Lena Dunham has an apple shape. Big stomach, small hips. (that's what she gets for putting her body on display) That body type is most susceptible to Diabetes Type 2 when carrying excess weight.
> 
> The body least susceptible for diabetes type 2 is the one with big hips even though mainstream society would sooner call a heavy hipped woman "fat."


 Some of us are pear shaped, some of us are apple shaped, some are squares and ovals....this is not something we can control. It doesn't matter if her shape is apple, she's within the normal BMI, that makes her healthy. Which is exactly my point of the importance in showing "real" people on tv. Not many of us a genetic lottery winners but we can be average and healthy nevertheless.





NextTimeAround said:


> The other main characters are in shape. Allison Williams? you would call her overweight?
> 
> And also, it's not a reality show. Lena Dunham does write the script for it.


We're not talking about the other characters. Lena Dunham is within a healthy BMI even though her body/shape would make us think otherwise. Many, many, many more women are built like her than they are built like the fit/skinny Hollywood actresses and magazine models. 

And yes, I know that Girls is a scripted show. That's my point. I was making the comparison between her scripted show being more "real" than the "reality" shows out there. She showcases "real" looking women, herself. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

> Lena Dunham is within a healthy BMI even though her body/shape would make us think otherwise.


Has Lena Dunham published her BMI?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Lila said:


> Average as in their BMI is within the normal range of a scale that hasn't changed in over 100 years.


The problem with that definition is that average has a specific meaning and wrt American women (and men for that matter), the average is not within the healthy range. The average American female BMI is 26.5 while the healthy range is 18.4 to 24.9. Similarly, what is 'normal' in America is not healthy. 

I was not familiar with 'Girls' or Lena Dunham before following this thread. Upon looking up pics of Lena Dunham, specifically in nude scenes from the show, it's obvious that her BMI is way over that of the healthy range and well into the overweight range. 

Now BMI isn't always a valid metric as it only takes into account height and weight, while ignoring body composition. For much of my life, my BMI was high, but that was because I was a powerlifter and put on a good deal of weight, but it was all muscle. While my BMI was high, my body fat was under 5%, which was world class, so I tended to ignore BMI as a measure of fitness.

That said, looking at pics of Lena from that time (I understand she has since lost weight), she appeared to have no muscle tone at all, so it would appear her apparently high BMI would also be an indicator of unhealthiness.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> Has Lena Dunham published her BMI?


IIRC, she has never stated the number except to say she's within limits.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> The problem with that definition is that average has a specific meaning and wrt American women (and men for that matter), the average is not within the healthy range. The average American female BMI is 26.5 while the healthy range is 18.4 to 24.9. Similarly, what is 'normal' in America is not healthy.


You are correct. I should not have used "average" to mean "within BMI". 

Whether or not "normal" should be considered healthy in America is probably a topic best left for a different thread.

EtA: for the record.....I despise the BMI with all my heart. I think it's a completely bull**** way to determine health.



Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I was not familiar with 'Girls' or Lena Dunham before following this thread. *Upon looking up pics of Lena Dunham, specifically in nude scenes from the show, it's obvious that her BMI is way over that of the healthy range and well into the overweight range. *
> 
> Now BMI isn't always a valid metric as it only takes into account height and weight, while ignoring body composition. For much of my life, my BMI was high, but that was because I was a powerlifter and put on a good deal of weight, but it was all muscle. While my BMI was high, my body fat was under 5%, which was world class, so I tended to ignore BMI as a measure of fitness.
> 
> That said, looking at pics of Lena from that time (I understand she has since lost weight), she appeared to have no muscle tone at all, so it would appear her apparently high BMI would also be an indicator of unhealthiness.


I know many women with healthy BMI's who look like Lena Dunham. They have really small boobs, narrow hips. lumpy butts, skinny arms and legs, and big bellies. Just by looking at them you'd automatically think "obese". No one would think that if their fat was distributed differently. 

-----------------------------
I'm not arguing that everyone here should like her body or even accept it. I am arguing it's cool she's putting herself out there for the world to see. Her body is more representative of the norm than the vast majority of actresses.

For those who dont want to see her naked body, or believe she's spreading the wrong message about body acceptance, they should stop watching her show. If there are enough people who do this, then the network will be forced to cancel it. This goes for any show where the nudity is gratuitous or not to one's liking. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

> For those who dont want to see her naked body, or believe she's spreading the wrong message about body acceptance, they should stop watching her show.


As well, if Lena does not like negative comments made about her body, she can stop displaying it.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Well thank god, the show is over. Literally. I think someone’s post (can’t remember which now) was that it was overboard. Nudity is great when it adds to the story line but Lena took every advantage possible to parade around nude. It was WAY overdone just to prove her point. 

And in my opinion, her body is disgusting. But then again, I’m not in love with her. 

My XH was very much overweight but I loved his body and it turned me on because I loved him. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder after all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> As well, if Lena does not like negative comments made about her body, she can stop displaying it.


That's true but based on interviews I've read recently, she is ignoring the negative comments. 

She has received as much negativity after losing some of the weight as she did when she was bigger. It seems she's damned if she does and damned is she doesn't. She's opted to just keep doing what's worked in the past and leaving it up to the audience to decide. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Lila said:


> *That's true but based on interviews I've read recently, she is ignoring the negative comments. *
> 
> She has received as much negativity after losing some of the weight as she did when she was bigger. It seems she's damned if she does and damned is she doesn't. She's opted to just keep doing what's worked in the past and leaving it up to the audience to decide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I guess we're even then.

I'm not surprised that she would get some stick for losing weight. There are probably a fair few overweight people who liked having as a role model and now that's not possible. Guess they'll have to look for a new role model.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> I guess we're even then.
> 
> I'm not surprised that she would get some stick for losing weight. There are probably a fair few overweight people who liked having as a role model and now that's not possible. Guess they'll have to look for a new role model.


Lol, I didn't think we were debating to win but nevertheless....I think women like her are ground breakers. Hopefully it's not the last we've heard of Lena Dunham. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> The problem with that definition is that average has a specific meaning and wrt American women (and men for that matter), the average is not within the healthy range. The average American female BMI is 26.5 while the healthy range is 18.4 to 24.9. Similarly, what is 'normal' in America is not healthy.
> 
> I was not familiar with 'Girls' or Lena Dunham before following this thread. Upon looking up pics of Lena Dunham, specifically in nude scenes from the show, it's obvious that her BMI is way over that of the healthy range and well into the overweight range.
> 
> ...


most pro athletes are obese if you use the BMI method.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

BMI method is not perfect. What it does is get rid of the tables of acceptable heights and weights that insurance companies used to publish. Now, it's an equation that boils down to a single number. 

Now, you don't have to say 5'4" at 140 is healthy; 5'5" at 150 is healthy. It can all be shown as a range between 2 numbers. Those insurance tables never took body composition into account anyway.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Lena Dunham? I've had better looking high school chemistry teachers... 

Lena Headey on the other hand...


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Helen Mirren likes getting her kit off.

Helen Mirren - IMDb


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

john117 said:


> Lena Dunham? I've had better looking high school chemistry teachers...
> 
> Lena Headey on the other hand...


John,
Your taste in women is women is as impeccable as your taste in music.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

So here's what an empowered 20something looks like:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

summerlily72 said:


> I have an issue when excessive female nudity in movies that are placed only to pleasure men. An occasional breast doesn't bother me if it adds to the story.?
> 
> My problem is that movies show the "privates" of a women. No story needs that. I recently watched a movie with my husband and it showed a very attractive, fit nude women, smiling seductively clearly trying to arouse men. It soomed to her "bottoms" showed trimmed hair and almost lips.?
> 
> ...


Thats why we hardly ever watch films or go to the cinema. Also we are very careful what other programmes we watch on TV. 
In the UK sex scenes etc aren't allowed to be shown on TV before 9pm, and they will give a warning at the beginning if the following programme has a lot of violence or sexual content or bad language, so I cant see any reason why children would be watching such things.


----------



## LaReine (Aug 14, 2017)

NextTimeAround said:


> then watch Insecure on HBO. You see a lot of buff men's butts on that show since it is a drama about 20something dating.




Funnily enough we did watch an episode but it was rubbish (to us).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaReine (Aug 14, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Thats why we hardly ever watch films or go to the cinema. Also we are very careful what other programmes we watch on TV.
> 
> In the UK sex scenes etc aren't allowed to be shown on TV before 9pm, and they will give a warning at the beginning if the following programme has a lot of violence or sexual content or bad language, so I cant see any reason why children would be watching such things.



And yet Coronation St is on at like 7pm and I can recall quite a few sex scenes- though no nudity as such


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Suggestive nudity or sex scenes (as in - no nudity but leaves it up to the viewer's imagination) is much more pleasing to watch for me. But sometimes nudity is necessary to suit the story, like Basic Instinct's cross legged scene, you can't make that scene without showing off the parts. Imagine if you shot it at a different angle (like facing away from Sharon Stone), to establish that part of the story you have to get an actor to say a stupid line "she wasn't wearing any panties" instead of putting the viewers through the eyes of the characters. But in the end, it's the story that is all about sex and crime anyway.

I also don't like random nudity that throws a naked body in your face without much context or reason. But I'm all for sexy actresses on TV and film, nude or no nude, I like what's pleasing on the eye


----------

